# Selling to a Dispensary?



## Sexxxy Beast (Dec 11, 2009)

Anyone know of a good dispensary to goto in Cali? I heard some are run by the mob and are dangerous. 

A couple dispensaries Ive talked to are only willing to pay $3000-3400 a pound of A+ Meds. I heard some people getting $4k for a pound, where and how do I get those prices?


----------



## Mr Bomb (Dec 12, 2009)

Sexxxy Beast said:


> Anyone know of a good dispensary to goto in Cali? I heard some are run by the mob and are dangerous.
> 
> A couple dispensaries Ive talked to are only willing to pay $3000-3400 a pound of A+ Meds. I heard some people getting $4k for a pound, where and how do I get those prices?


 To sell to a dispensary legally you have to be a member of their co-op or collective. Find one in your area that will take you in and do business with them.


----------



## Sexxxy Beast (Dec 12, 2009)

Mr Bomb said:


> To sell to a dispensary legally you have to be a member of their co-op or collective. Find one in your area that will take you in and do business with them.



I think the key to supplying a dispensary is having the right product. They say they only take A+ meds. I have been talking to a few of them and they are so picky about what they want. They want rare exotic strains.

I have found that in Northern Cali they are only willing to pay $3400 right now max. In Southern Cali I can get $3600-3800. It seems a bit low to me.


----------



## nickelz34 (Dec 13, 2009)

wow that shits crazy i want to goto cali lol ... if they make the shit legal i think they will have a situation kinda like the gold rush days way back when lol


----------



## vonwolfen (Dec 15, 2009)

Sexy beast...check out my thread on "Outdoor growers and co-ops". It might give you a better idea of what it is like(at least for me)


----------



## alwayspackin (Dec 18, 2009)

how can someone become part of a collective? are the donations reasonable? enough to support a family?


----------



## Grower1 (Dec 19, 2009)

alwayspackin said:


> how can someone become part of a collective? are the donations reasonable? enough to support a family?


Here in CA, you just have to be a resident and get a doctor's recommendation for medical marijuana. Then you can join a collective, and they're all looking for new patients.
It's not hard to find a doctor, just look on the CA NORML site, they list them there, or look in marijuana publications. The doctor's take out ads in them.
The donations they talk about are the prices that the members of the collectives pay for their meds, and they're usually really high. The stuff isn't cheap, no matter where you get it.


----------



## alwayspackin (Dec 19, 2009)

hey grower i thought collectives were more of a thing for caregivers to grow meds and for patients with the anticipation of a donation. am i wrong? ive been seriously considering relocating to cali but i need to find out if i can earn enough income growing meds to make the move.


----------



## Sexxxy Beast (Dec 19, 2009)

Dispensaries over here are always looking for premo shit. If your shit is better then the next guy they usually want it. Some dispensaries do grow their own so they dont want bother with our shit but usually if they get caught its all curtains, so there is a risk to it because they grow 100's of pounds. I know you can only grow upto 3 pounds a year in some parts of Cali, but the dispensary doesnt give a fuck how much you got, the more the merrier! People get like 10lbs of it from Humbolt and drive it all the way down to LA to sell it at a premium. If you can get 3k in Nor-cal you can get about 4k in So-cal. So 10lbs gains you an extra 10k just to drive it down to LA. Its totally worth it. Also if you buy now after October when the outdoor shit floods the market, store it, and then sell it in June, or July you can get a premium for it too. By July nobody has weed since the Indoor shit isnt enough to cover the demand.

I just email all the dispensaries I know to see if they are looking for "Vendors" if they are they will usually have a request. I see most SoCal dispensaries asking for OG Kush right now. But most dispensaries will want something, anything from marijuana candies/cookies, clones, hash, trimmings, or finished dope. They are looking for someone who can supply them with alot of it, they dont want to mess with 100's of different people.

I have decided that I want to sell all the excess clones I can make, since the bottom cuts dont end up to be much, you might as well sell them instead of throw them away. But at 5-7 per clone it isnt exactly a good deal unless you have alot of excess clones you gotta get rid of. I just have 8 plants so I want a premium for my stuff. The places I am going to use to sell my clones is Craigslist, and Bud Trader. I can get $10 per clone. or $100 for a mother. Dispensaries sell clones for $14 -20 per clone! So alot of growers who dont bother with cloning would appreciate buying 100 clones from me then pay the premium at the dispensary.


----------



## FoolBloom (Dec 19, 2009)

what about washington state? anybodyknow?


----------



## alwayspackin (Dec 19, 2009)

wow SB that is alot of good inf man. one thing ive been concerned about is inspections; if i get my med card and my grow card can i expect a visit from the authorities or will that only happen if my grow smells strong or i have high power usage? what county is best for a grower looking to get donations for his meds? thanks again


----------



## alwayspackin (Dec 19, 2009)

im not lookin to get rich i just want to earn a living doing what i love. i bring home about $23k a year (net income) and i support me my wife and our three kids but there is nothing left to put away for a rainy day; when some unexpected expense comes up i have to borrow from my family and im tired of living this way. my wife has a medical condition so thats why she dont work and besides i like for her to be home raising our kids. so if i could earn enough to live out in the sticks and support my family without worrying about having money for day to day life and unexpected shit (like upper middle class folks) that would be a dream come true!


----------



## alwayspackin (Dec 19, 2009)

hey sexy dont the clones go towards your plant count? arent you worried about some pig setting you up or am i looking to deep into it? like i said man i have no idea how it works in cali but thats why im here i wanna learn.


----------



## Cali chronic (Dec 19, 2009)

may I say--- as a consumer I would love to see the stuff sold via gland shots like looking at diamonds with a loop except I know some like the head high and instead of listening to someone else's opinion the proof is in the glands.
By having the gland shots you can see how dark or light you are getting like beer. Light or dark? Head or Body?
also the cost of M.M is about 3 to 320 a Zip' so I do not know how the price you are getting wholesale is that far from retail considering store fronts and overhead/ I'm just saying.... the price is super pricey since I have been around for a while but there are always supply and demand to be an issue no matter what. But hopefully the price can come down for the consumer since the whole thing is low overhead anyways.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 19, 2009)

good luck selling anything in cali right now. i'm sitting on half a truck load. i have looked everywhere. no one needs anything.


----------



## alwayspackin (Dec 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> good luck selling anything in cali right now. i'm sitting on half a truck load. i have looked everywhere. no one needs anything.


 is that due to all the outdoor still flooding the maket? what if you had some dank indoor like mk ultra; would it sell anytime?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2009)

alwayspackin said:


> is that due to all the outdoor still flooding the maket? what if you had some dank indoor like mk ultra; would it sell anytime?


no one is paying the higher prices for indoor because all the outdoor is just as good and much cheaper. it all looks the same now. you could call it indoor and they'd never know. buyers aren't risking it. they are just going with the top quality outdoor for now. if you're lucky enough to find anyone who needs it. i haven't been.


----------



## Sexxxy Beast (Dec 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> no one is paying the higher prices for indoor because all the outdoor is just as good and much cheaper. it all looks the same now. you could call it indoor and they'd never know. buyers aren't risking it. they are just going with the top quality outdoor for now. if you're lucky enough to find anyone who needs it. i haven't been.


Dispensaries can tell the difference very easily. Outdoor isnt as high quality because you get bugs, dirt, mold and other shit in the product, thus it cant get the price of indoor. Generally speaking, right now outdoor is about half the price. That being said outdoor is still a huge $$$ crop because you get alot more dope per plant. 

The thing about selling on the net is aslong as you obey your counties laws, and the buyer obeys them, your in the "green" so to speak. So if my buyer asks me for 100 clones I tell them that I can only sell them 30 per day etc. If your sellin to someone from a stricter county you have to obey their rules when in that county. When asked, I never reveal how many clones I got, or anything to do with my operation. 

I doubt the cops give a fuck about power consumption or anything like that. Ive asked my local police about it and they say they have more serious problems to deal with then dope. They caught my friend with dope at my house, he had no med card just a baggee and a pipe. They let him go! 

Fortunatly dope is practically legal for anyone in Cali. Ive been at a 420 rally where everyone was blazing it up right outside the San Francisco City Hall doorsteps, in public on a Sunday afternoon. Cops whizzing by on their bikes not giving a fuck. Since its so decriminalized everybody is doing it, so demand is very high. I dont know anyone who doesnt smoke anymore.

Unfortunately since its so legalized the day of the grow op is about over. 5 years down the road I see dope being so cheap nobody will want to grow it. 

I'd still be weary, Ive known cops to pull over suspicious dope runners just because. When they pull them driving over from humbolt they usually are with 10lbs of dope in the trunk and 10k cash in the glove box. Cop searches your car, finds the money first, puts it in his pocket right in front of you, smiles and says "have a nice day". Thats how the pigs operate here. Growing enough to make a profit takes alot of money to begin with. My buddy who grows for profit spent $40k on his setup. Thats not including the cost of those nutrient mixes or the time he spends. He doesnt like growing though, he'd rather be working. I on the other hand love growing, its like a hobby to me, I enjoy opening the door of my grow room and see my plants all green, healthy and bushy. 

The best place to be in this business is not being a vendor, its being a end supplier. Dispensaries, and delivery services make millions. I know a guy who buys clones from vendors and sells them to his contacts. Sells 900 a week right now. The guy makes over 300k a year, its sickening, lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2009)

Sexxxy Beast said:


> Dispensaries can tell the difference very easily. Outdoor isnt as high quality because you get bugs, dirt, mold and other shit in the product, thus it cant get the price of indoor. Generally speaking, right now outdoor is about half the price. That being said outdoor is still a huge $$$ crop because you get alot more dope per plant.



you have much to learn. 

you think i made all that up? it's first hand knowledge.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2009)

actually almost everything in this post is off. clubs aren't making shit right now because of the flooded market. the people that make the most are the "runners". they can make 1000 a pound just driving for the day. pick up at point A for 2000 drop off at point B for 3000. they make 100 grand a TRIP, not a year. 

kids. 


and you won't tell other patients how many clones you have but you tell the cops you grow? dude, you don't have to be like that to fit in here. we love everyone equally. 


and how do you start a thread asking if clubs are mob run and how do they operate, then go on to explain how it all works?

=/




Sexxxy Beast said:


> Dispensaries can tell the difference very easily. Outdoor isnt as high quality because you get bugs, dirt, mold and other shit in the product, thus it cant get the price of indoor. Generally speaking, right now outdoor is about half the price. That being said outdoor is still a huge $$$ crop because you get alot more dope per plant.
> 
> The thing about selling on the net is aslong as you obey your counties laws, and the buyer obeys them, your in the "green" so to speak. So if my buyer asks me for 100 clones I tell them that I can only sell them 30 per day etc. If your sellin to someone from a stricter county you have to obey their rules when in that county. When asked, I never reveal how many clones I got, or anything to do with my operation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wordz (Dec 20, 2009)

the best outdoor will own the best indoor


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2009)

Wordz said:


> the best outdoor will own the best indoor


i've been growing for a few years. i saw 100 pounds of different weed this year. i could not tell which was which. yes, some of it is obvious. but some of the outdoor train wreck i saw this year could easily pass as top shelf indoor. 

how come EVERY time i sell to a club the first thing they ask is "is this indoor or outdoor?"


----------



## DubsFan (Dec 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> no one is paying the higher prices for indoor because all the outdoor is just as good and much cheaper. it all looks the same now. you could call it indoor and they'd never know. buyers aren't risking it. they are just going with the top quality outdoor for now. if you're lucky enough to find anyone who needs it. i haven't been.


 

Yup. Never in 14 years since moving from NorCal to SD have friends called me to help them move something. They never even had to leave their house before. Their friends would pick up 2-4p's at a time. Now they're calling me to move a couple P's to SoCal. It's really not worth it for me even if I can make $1000 for that trip. Something always goes wrong. Always. This is a flaky stingy business. 

It's a lot of work to crack in dude. And I'm really fucking good at sales. 

I'm in commercial real estate and was lucky enough to help two dispensaries find places to lease. I got a pretty hip client base willing to lease to these guys. It gave me an easy in. Currently I'm not working with them at the level I want but as they grow so should I.

New dispensaries want to offer variety but cannot buy 2p's of ever strain. Some offer up to 30 or more strains. They start out buying little QP's...$900.

You are not going to get rich that is for sure.

Edit- Like someone else said. Kush's are the ticket down here. Everyone smokes indica's in SoCal. I have about 5 dudes that have been growing for years up north. They all grow hybrids cause that's the market up there.

I did just meet with a new dispensary in SoCal. He said there client base is 35 years and older. They all want hybrids.

Go figure.


----------



## Sexxxy Beast (Dec 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> actually almost everything in this post is off. clubs aren't making shit right now because of the flooded market. the people that make the most are the "runners". they can make 1000 a pound just driving for the day. pick up at point A for 2000 drop off at point B for 3000. they make 100 grand a TRIP, not a year.
> 
> kids.
> 
> ...


my buddy has grown since the 70's and has made all sorts of drugs. Hes been growing since mercury vapor. He grows both outdoor and indoor he says there is defiantly a difference. How do you explain that outdoor is so much cheaper? If its the same then the cost would be the same. Even now I can get $3400 for grade A indoor weed. Dispensaries ask me specifically for "A+++ Indoor" for a reason. Obcourse any "outdoor" grower would say that there is no difference cuz they want to sell their product, and I suppose if it gets you high it gets you high! But seriously bugs, dirt, mold, smog, ozone are all factors in an outdoor weed.

Anyway dispensaries sell many more times the dope then a drug dealer sells, and its not just dope, its candies, cookies, doggie weed, seeds, clones, pipes, joints, just everything! I agree that business probably isnt as good as it was before due to alot of people loosing their jobs but the ones I know do make millions, i promise you. Thats why there are over 100 dispensaries in LA alone!.

Lets do the math, if a dispensary sells 1/2 a pound a day at retail (which is about double the wholesale price) $6000, for 365 days a year that ends up to be.... 1,095,000 in pot alone gross, imagine how much they get for the other products.
To make $100k per run you'd need 100lbs of A+ weed and someone crazy enough to buy outdoor for $3000 per pound because that's indoors price. Outdoor is currently selling $1500-2400 per pound, and i doubt the people at the high end are actually selling it. You'd need to have the balls to make 10 trips, and the very very unlikely connection to 1000lbs of weed. I doubt anyone will let you on the street with 100lbs of their weed nor you the cash to buy that much, thats $200000 to buy the weed in your scenario.

I know a grower in Humbolt who does about 100lbs a year outdoor. He says he "has millions" stashed away, but he has a connection to a dispensary that guarantees him that they will buy all his shit when he has it. Its very hard to make that kind of relationship with a dispensary, its alot down to your connections to be honest. Thats why I say you cant make alot of money being a vendor, cuz its not easy getting rid of all that weed.

NY has the highest price for weed in the country as far as I know. It usually runs for $7k per pound, but its illegal there. Can you imagine driving 10lbs to NY instead of LA for an additional $30,000. You have to have someone(s) there with alot of money (Mob) to buy it. And balls the size of water melons to drive it there.

BTW, this is what 70lbs of bud looks like.... They are in garbage bags!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2009)

now it's millions? 

just stop.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2009)

Sexxxy Beast said:


> my buddy has grown since the 70's and has made all sorts of drugs. Hes been growing since mercury vapor. He grows both outdoor and indoor he says there is defiantly a difference. How do you explain that outdoor is so much cheaper? If its the same then the cost would be the same. Even now I can get $3400 for grade A indoor weed. Dispensaries ask me specifically for "A+++ Indoor" for a reason.
> 
> Anyway dispensaries sell many more times the dope then a drug dealer sells, and its not just dope, its candies, cookies, doggie weed, seeds, clones, pipes, joints, just everything! I agree that business probably isnt as good as it was before due to alot of people loosing their jobs but the ones I know do make millions, i promise you. Thats why there are over 100 dispensaries in LA alone!.
> 
> ...



are you calling me a liar?

i know it's hard to fathom, but yes, 100's of pounds AND people to move it.


----------



## 2much (Dec 20, 2009)

Wordz said:


> the best outdoor will own the best indoor


word wordz
the collective i work with quits buying outdoor grown in early oct.
and doesnt wanna pay a fair price so i just grow for me and mine nowadays
gotta admit , outdoor is far cheaper to grow


----------



## Wordz (Dec 20, 2009)

half pound of weed at a dispensary isn't 6000 dollars so re-do the math in reality. 750 an oz you're so full o' shit


----------



## DubsFan (Dec 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> are you calling me a liar?
> 
> i know it's hard to fathom, but yes, 100's of pounds AND people to move it.


 
It's not a problem to find drivers that is for sure. 

Every year in October about 6 dudes I know in SoCal dissapear for a good 45 days. They grew up in Williams. Guess where they all went to college. You think they got a few buddies still in that area. Of course.

The only reason most of the outdoor is cheap is because of the massive wave it rolls in at. If there wasnt' litterally a million pounds of it every fall it wouldnt' be so cheap. 

Some of it is junk but I've seen plenty of garbage from indoor grows too. I've seen plenty of junk at what look like top rate clinics.


----------



## Wordz (Dec 20, 2009)

2much said:


> word wordz
> the collective i work with quits buying outdoor grown in early oct.
> and doesnt wanna pay a fair price so i just grow for me and my patients nowadays



I did clones of NL outdoors this year and clones indoors off the same mother. the look was different between them. Outdoor was golden from all the trich's. Indoor is covered in trich's but still bright green. They smell a little different. The indoor has a stronger smell and slightly weaker high. The outdoor has less smell but the taste is amazing and it really gets ya stoned


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2009)

Wordz said:


> half pound of weed at a dispensary isn't 6000 dollars so re-do the math in reality. 750 an oz you're so full o' shit


hey, his "friend" told him, and even let him take a pic. 



i've said waaaay too much. 

side note:
my "drivier" ran into some issues and left me high and dry with a bunch of turkey bags. i need HELP.


----------



## DubsFan (Dec 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> are you calling me a liar?
> 
> i know it's hard to fathom, but yes, 100's of pounds AND people to move it.


 
That looks like a lot more that 70p's by the way. Looks like three per sack.


----------



## Sexxxy Beast (Dec 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> are you calling me a liar?
> 
> i know it's hard to fathom, but yes, 100's of pounds AND people to move it.


With a garbage truck? Seriously though, its defiantly very rare/uncommon. Its not like me or you are able to do that. The only way your going to make that $3000 per pound is to sell in July when nobody has any weed. So you'd be blowing $200,000, storing it for 6 months, and selling it when dispensaries are desperate for weed. If you run a dispensary you would want to keep the product on the shelf. If your dispensary runs out of weed, your fucked because your customers will go somewhere else. So no doubt you'd be able to sell it then. But who has that kind of money??? 

Im not talking about what Joe Millionare can do, but what us average joe's can do.


----------



## Sexxxy Beast (Dec 20, 2009)

DubsFan said:


> That looks like a lot more that 70p's by the way. Looks like three per sack.


Here is the news article, it says 70lbs...http://stoptheinvasionoforegon.wordpress.com/2009/09/17/mexican-drug-dealer-efrain-nava-busted-w-70-lbs-of-marijuana/

Looks like the small garbage bags you'd use on a mini garbage bin. I believe there's 1lb per clear bag, and unknown in the black one.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2009)

Sexxxy Beast said:


> With a garbage truck? Seriously though, its defiantly very rare/uncommon. Its not like me or you are able to do that. The only way your going to make that $3000 per pound is to sell in July when nobody has any weed. So you'd be blowing $200,000, storing it for 6 months, and selling it when dispensaries are desperate for weed. If you run a dispensary you would want to keep the product on the shelf. If your dispensary runs out of weed, your fucked because your customers will go somewhere else. So no doubt you'd be able to sell it then. But who has that kind of money???
> 
> Im not talking about what Joe Millionare can do, but what us average joe's can do.



what you don't seem to understand is i am already doing all this. there are NO "ifs".


----------



## Sexxxy Beast (Dec 20, 2009)

Wordz said:


> half pound of weed at a dispensary isn't 6000 dollars so re-do the math in reality. 750 an oz you're so full o' shit


Read it again, I said "If they sell 1/2 lb per day" And if a pound retails for $6000. I didn't say 6000 per 1/2lb. On average its about $5000 per pound here, but Ive seen it go for $6000 per pound or even $7000 for grade A rare at a dispensary/delivery in July.


----------



## Sexxxy Beast (Dec 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> what you don't seem to understand is i am already doing all this. there are NO "ifs".


What you seem not to understand is I am not talking about what you can do, its what most people can do, like me. I didn't say its impossible, but very unlikely. 

Most people wont risk the huge amount of jail time for transporting 100lbs, its not worth it. Your 33x the legal limit! I do have about half a million in the bank right now, but I would never take the risk of loosing $200,000 if I got caught, it just doesn't make sense, I dont even take the risk of loosing $10k for buying 3lbs and driving to LA, though I am considering it. Its very hard to stash 10lbs of weed in your car, How are you able to do 100lbs on a single trip?

Let me ask you, how do you do it and not get caught?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2009)

Sexxxy Beast said:


> What you seem not to understand is I am not talking about what you can do, its what most people can do, like me. I didn't say its impossible, but very unlikely.
> 
> Most people wont risk the huge amount of jail time for transporting 100lbs, its not worth it. Your 33x the legal limit!
> 
> Let me ask you, how do you do it and not get caught?


well let me give you the details, ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2009)

"I" don't do it. i had someone but shit happened. it's the same thing every year. it's all lined up until the day it's bagged. then everyone disappears. now i sit and wait, as the price starts to go back up. 

by the time i find a buyer i'll be back at 3200 a pound. it's at 25 right now. 

come springtime, i'll be on my seadoo.


----------



## Sexxxy Beast (Dec 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> "I" don't do it. i had someone but shit happened. it's the same thing every year. it's all lined up until the day it's bagged. then everyone disappears. now i sit and wait, as the price starts to go back up.
> 
> by the time i find a buyer i'll be back at 3200 a pound. it's at 25 right now.
> 
> come springtime, i'll be on my seadoo.


I am very interested about how this is done. How did your runner transport it? My imagination is going wild right now...

I can see an RV with the sewer/gray water tank converted to store weed. But its gotta be something the police dogs cant smell, or that the pigs wont let the dogs near, like the sewer tank of an RV.


----------



## Wordz (Dec 20, 2009)

Sexxxy Beast said:


> I am very interested about how this is done. How did your runner transport it? My imagination is going wild right now...
> 
> I can see an RV with the sewer/gray water tank converted to store weed. But its gotta be something the police dogs cant smell, or that the pigs wont let the dogs near, like the sewer tank of an RV.



yeah maybe fdd will post the guys name and address too


----------



## DubsFan (Dec 20, 2009)

Wordz said:


> yeah maybe fdd will post the guys name and address too


 
There is a lot more money out there than you guys think. And it's not mob money. 

FYI- that is not 1p per bag. It's at least three. 

This is one P per bag.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2009)

Sexxxy Beast said:


> I am very interested about how this is done. How did your runner transport it? My imagination is going wild right now...
> 
> I can see an RV with the sewer/gray water tank converted to store weed. But its gotta be something the police dogs cant smell, or that the pigs wont let the dogs near, like the sewer tank of an RV.


you put it in the trunk and drive. if you get pulled over you're done. 

pretty cut and dry.


----------



## alwayspackin (Dec 20, 2009)

well it sounds to me that there still is indeed a profit to indoor grows; it just depends on what your expectations as far as money are. i feel that no matter what posistion in this industry you choose it still requires hard work to earn a living just like any other job, and even though i may not be able to earn millions i wouldnt care because i would rather earn upper-middle class wages doing what i love (growing) than living paycheck to paycheck and not be able to provide shit for my family while busting my ass at a job i hate. i still have alot more research to do before i move my family out west but cali or oregon seem like the place we will move. oh and by the way i live in upstate ny north of albany and a pound does not cost $7k per pound its more like $2k per pound if you wanna move your outdoor quick or you could get 200 an ounce and about 30 an eighth and nobody really grows indoors here unless its for personal use like me because nobody is willing to pay you what its worth.


----------



## alwayspackin (Dec 20, 2009)

i dont think i would risk going to jail being a runner the money is just not that important to me and the same goes for running a dispensary; im sure owning one would be extremely profitable but i love growing and i would be crazy happy to be able to earn a living doing that. for me its not about millions its about doing work i love and being home and spending quality time with my family.


----------



## dontexist21 (Dec 20, 2009)

If I wanted to grow for extra change, I would wait till the DC metro area picks up, there is no way we are not going to have dispensaries. We have the same wording in our bill as Cali, well just as loose. One good thing is that there would not be a lot of out door grows to compete with, but do not see a lot of Cali growers trying to flood the area, like there are doing in Colorado.


----------



## alwayspackin (Dec 21, 2009)

ill have to check the NORML site for mmj states but were looking for a mmj state with areas that get no snow and not to cold. maryland doesnt fit the bill for us.


----------



## dontexist21 (Dec 21, 2009)

alwayspackin said:


> ill have to check the NORML site for mmj states but were looking for a mmj state with areas that get no snow and not to cold. maryland doesnt fit the bill for us.


That's why is a great sellers market, no outdoor to flood the market.


----------



## alwayspackin (Dec 22, 2009)

yeah i was thinking more of a desert cliimate which not many people would brave the outdoor grow. hey didnt maryland just get hammered with snow? thats why i wouldnt move there!


----------



## DubsFan (Dec 22, 2009)

alwayspackin said:


> yeah i was thinking more of a desert cliimate which not many people would brave the outdoor grow. hey didnt maryland just get hammered with snow? thats why i wouldnt move there!


 
The entire state of Ca is a desert. Many folks grow outdoors in them. It gets really hot. 115+


----------



## 420REDO (Dec 22, 2009)

anyone know how to grow sum bubba kush outdoors??? Ive been growing them for about a month and the two seeds sprouted already!
Ive been blazing the plant out and checking up on it i just want sum tips for growing it right so wen i grow it the bud will taste like itself 
and not sum other shit....


----------



## Grower1 (Dec 22, 2009)

Just a few words abt CA growing. The crop from No CA comes in right around October, and our market is flooded with their outdoor product, yes, but that only lasts until January because it's all consumed by then. They can only grow one crop a year, from May to October, ( lucky them, they can grow outdoors without being hassled) but all the other months it's the indoor grows that supply the patients. 
You can make a living growing, and even tho the dipensaries make a small fortune, it's the operators of the dispensaries that are constantly being arrested, so it's probably not worth it in the long run. Better to grow and stay out of legal trouble, I say.


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 22, 2009)

Im from southern cali...
and trust me .... allot of people are in need of good bud ......
Yah its everywhere and you can get it anywhere.....
There is still alot of demand out here ....
most people out here dont have a licence...
so they go to people to get bud from the collective for them and whoever gets it....... (me sometimes) makes a couple bucks off them for doing it.... charge them more...hehe...
There is alot of shitty weed going around for bout 20 to 30 dollars an 1/8 .... mostly hazes or outdoor stuff .... from fruity strains... not bad ...but not premo
If u want to make profit out in socal 
youll need to have some og kush , headband , bubba , or any kind of og hybrid..... 

this debate over indoor an outdoor ...and nor cal and socal is always happening....
i found much info on this debate on many sites check it out....

Thcv writes:
oh please. come try and sell your awesome outdoor in socal, you won't get more than 3000, and that is for the absolute best. meanwhile, i get 5000 all day. why is that? sheer force of will? no. people look at my indoor nugs and say "let me get my cash". There is no hesitation. Believe me, it isn't salesmanship. So, please explain why A++ indoor is worth so much more than A++ outdoor in the most competitive pot market on earth. I'm listening. Oh wait, maybe you've never been down here and seen killer indoor. Yeah, the indoor from up north isn't as good, not sure why, maybe a cultural thing? Anyway, indoor A++ kush RULES down here, and it ain't easy to make, and yes, it generates greenhouse gasses to do it, like every other stinking business on earth, aside from outdoor organic growing.

I guess it's time for the inexperienced kush haters to flame...but please don't bother on this thread. 

reply too thcv (other member)

i am not hating. And for your info i have had herb around the world and lots of the stuff from so cal. I will admit, they like their innies more than outties but to me i see that as a cultural thing like how popular culture is all about money and bling and cars. Well its not like that up here in rural norcal, your heart and the way you treat people is how you are judged, not by the size of your wad of cash..... but to say that so cal is pumpin out better than nor has no basis, you just have more kids and newbs shouting out to the world what they are doing!!!!!

Sad to say most patient down there cannot afford more than a gram every few days, that is bullshit imo. I would guess that most of the stuff down there comes from up here. All the kushes floating around are not even real kush either, doesnt that trip you out? OG kush doesnt much smoke at all like real kush genetics from the hindu kush mountain range of the mid east. Just a name! And so what if dudes like the indoor, it just brings out the rats that smell money and id rather deal with mi bretheren than some bobby babylon.

i went down and was supposed to meet up with a owner of a few disp's. anyway i get down there and it is the mother fucking russian mafia....you will be hard to find that scene here in the real norcal. 
Here's is what i know: i have grown indoor and outdoor for years, dozens of different strains. The idea that outdoor is more potent than indoor is not true. If you compare perfect ID and OD, the ID has a faster onset, and the OD takes a little longer, so after 1 hit on ID you feel it, but the OD takes a few. After half a joint, you are wicked high from either one. I also find that indoors makes a purer representation of the strain, by that i mean, for example, bubba and trainwreck ID seem like totally different drugs, but OD they share more similar highs (while still pretty different). I am so tired of hearing you guys talk about OD being more potent--it JUST ISN'T TRUE. They are both potent, but have slightly different onset and high profiles. Outdoor tends to have more cloudy and amber trichs, indoor has more clear, even when both are harvested at the "right" time. So that means the outdoor has higher levels of CBN which mellows out the edge of the THC high, which i guess is this idea that it is "more stoney". I do find a lot of outdoor growers prefer outdoor, but that is certainly no surprise. I have a OD friend who has a huge garden and he refuses to smoke my herb because he says it is too strong and fucks him up too much. We both grow bubba and other kushes, so it isn't a strain issue. 

Bud size: yes, you can get torso size buds outdoors, but that's usually strains like Big Bud. The kushes do not produce big buds outdoors that are ANYTHING CLOSE to my buds. When i go around to the dispensaries, i literally never see any bud like mine aside from 1 dispensary in Hwood which everyone hates on but which has the best pot in town.

Value: Just cuz YOU can't get 5K a lb doesn't mean it doesn't exist! Please. This isn't a dick measuring contest, but facts are facts, and the places i go to all prefer my ID and pay top dollar. I am not trying to inflate prices; i have said in other threads that i used to get 6400 for og and those days are truly long gone. But whenever the price goes down, it keeps a difference between ID and OD of at least $1000, with ID having the advantage. If it wasn't worth more to grow indoors, i wouldn't bother--it's SO MUCH CHEAPER and EASIER to grow outdoors, you think i WANT the hassle? I do this as a business, as well as a passion and for my own medicine, and those of you that are conflicted about the capitalism aspect of growing pot are either in denial, or cannot grow decent weed. No matter, you aren't bullshitting me, i provide top quality meds for people who like top quality things.

It might be like "bling bling" but, fuck, this is a business! Porsche is doing a lot better than GM these days, no? My grow is small enough that I don't need to cater to the low-to-mids world, and i don't care if it pisses off the hippies on this forum. Capitalism is real; LA is the 2nd biggest city in the wealthiest country; people like killer looking and smelling buds that blow them away when they smoke. That is what i provide. The fact that some of the most famous stoners on earth regularly buy my weed will probably sound like bs to all you haters, but that's the market i'm in, and it's true.

Some asked if i use air filter? Jesus, do you guys even read the thread before posting? YES i filter the SHIT out of my air with CARBON FILTERS. YES they catch GASSES as well as PARTICLES. Get educated before you post please. At least make an effort.

And as for all you outdoor growers, i am sorry that you can't get more for your herb. But if that weren't the case, no one in cali would grow indoors. It is an economic decision, but i also believe that, at least in my sealed/filtered room, that my medicine is purer, and no one has made a coherent argument against that.

Now time to go drink a nice IPA here on the east coast. Later


----------



## DubsFan (Dec 22, 2009)

323cheezy said:


> Im from southern cali...
> and trust me .... allot of people are in need of good bud ......
> Yah its everywhere and you can get it anywhere.....
> There is still alot of demand out here ....
> ...


Without question the demand down here is for Kush. I know two shops paying $4800 a #.


----------



## stonedcold89 (Dec 22, 2009)

WA will get you a better price, maybe cuz theres not as much around. I know i can grow better than what they sell in the dispensaries here, its a sad story. around 5k a lb if you got bomb 

and fuck running, dont see how anyone could do that for a living..brought 3 lbs with me from cali and it was nerve racking. Picked up a buddy in humboldt who needed a ride, and was promised two free ounces. Well when i got down there, he also said he needed to bring ten lbs back with him. well fortunately there wasnt that much room in my car so three had to do. and there was definitely demand for it up here lol, went like crazy


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 22, 2009)

DubsFan said:


> Without question the demand down here is for Kush. I know two shops paying $4800 a #.


Any chance you could send me a PM with the clubs names or locations?


----------



## DubsFan (Dec 22, 2009)

Dan Kone said:


> Any chance you could send me a PM with the clubs names or locations?


They are in the 714 and 310 area code


----------



## dieselhound (Dec 22, 2009)

$4800. I'm throwing my current 3 wk. flowering grow out and starting Kush.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 22, 2009)

i'm sitting on hella pounds. at 25. 

it's all bullsh*t.


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 22, 2009)

DubsFan said:


> They are in the 714 and 310 area code


Had to try.


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 22, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm sitting on hella pounds. at 25.
> 
> it's all bullsh*t.


I was going to sit on my OD, but I found a way to make it go away @ 28-36. Couldn't pass that up. I'm officially dry till next year


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 22, 2009)

Dan Kone said:


> I was going to sit on my OD, but I found a way to make it go away @ 28-36. Couldn't pass that up. I'm officially dry till next year


you can pm me.


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 22, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you can pm me.


No offense, but I get the feeling that I'd be really fucked if you showed up at my clubs.


----------



## Wordz (Dec 22, 2009)

Dan Kone said:


> No offense, but I get the feeling that I'd be really fucked if you showed up at my clubs.


cuz it's about medicine? lol


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 22, 2009)

Wordz said:


> cuz it's about medicine? lol


What can I say, I'm a compassionate guy


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 22, 2009)

that's ok, i didn't really want a christmas anyway. 


i would have never thought that NOBODY would want my pot.


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 22, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> that's ok, i didn't really want a christmas anyway.


God damn it. I can't believe that shit actually works on me...

I'll PM you


----------



## DubsFan (Dec 22, 2009)

dieselhound said:


> $4800. I'm throwing my current 3 wk. flowering grow out and starting Kush.


It's not a big yielder dude. That's one of main reasons it's in the mid 4k range. If you can hit two P's in a similar size area as you would a one P Kush grow, the 3k bud makes you more money in the same area using the same resources. It's about efficiency too. Not just price.

That's funny fdd. "I never thought nobody..."


----------



## mindatlarge (May 24, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm sitting on hella pounds. at 25.
> 
> it's all bullsh*t.


What do you mean "it's all bullsh*t" therefore?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 24, 2010)

mindatlarge said:


> What do you mean "it's all bullsh*t" therefore?


therefore, i still have hella pot.

funny thing, nobody here has ever really pm'ed me for anything. i doubt i would either. total trap.


----------



## Mariano Gomes (Jan 31, 2018)

Anyone on this thread still active here? lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 1, 2018)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm sitting on hella pounds. at 25.
> 
> it's all bullsh*t.


SOLD


----------



## Mariano Gomes (Feb 1, 2018)

fdd2blk said:


> SOLD


I was gonna say since this post is from 2009 maybe a lot of people on it are now in a bad place.... doing research on growing and murphy's law pro's and cons of just personal vs business  checked your profile and found out you got popped any links to a thread to read up on what happened for future reference on murphy's law. If you know what I mean. I haven't started growing yet.

Oh and compared to 2009 I bet there are a ton of people growing now. Is it still profitable or just for personal consumption. I think the *g*deep*g* ****web**** might be a good venue right now. No direct contact.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 1, 2018)

Mariano Gomes said:


> I was gonna say since this post is from 2009 maybe a lot of people on it are now in a bad place.... doing research on growing and murphy's law pro's and cons of just personal vs business  checked your profile and found out you got popped any links to a thread to read up on what happened for future reference on murphy's law. If you know what I mean. I haven't started growing yet.
> 
> Oh and compared to 2009 I bet there are a ton of people growing now. Is it still profitable or just for personal consumption. I think the *g*deep*g* ****web**** might be a good venue right now. No direct contact.



Marijuana is a federal offense. The best way to stay save from the feds is to simply not break the law. They are ruthless. 

In 2009 I was getting $2800 for quality outdoor. Today I can pick it up for $800. I'm a customer now. My time is worth more.


----------



## Stink Bug (Feb 1, 2018)

fdd2blk said:


> In 2009 I was getting $2800 for quality outdoor. Today I can pick it up for $800. I'm a customer now. My time is worth more.


That's the way I figure it too. Quality indoor here has dropped to 100 or less per ounce. I just told my patients to find a new caretaker. I've got better things too do than babysit to break even.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 1, 2018)

Mariano Gomes said:


> I was gonna say since this post is from 2009 maybe a lot of people on it are now in a bad place.... doing research on growing and murphy's law pro's and cons of just personal vs business  checked your profile and found out you got popped any links to a thread to read up on what happened for future reference on murphy's law. If you know what I mean. I haven't started growing yet.
> 
> Oh and compared to 2009 I bet there are a ton of people growing now. Is it still profitable or just for personal consumption. I think the *g*deep*g* ****web**** might be a good venue right now. No direct contact.


So those $600-$800 pounds of rec legal oregon bud aren't looking profitable? lol.


----------



## Mariano Gomes (Feb 1, 2018)

greg nr said:


> So those $600-$800 pounds of rec legal oregon bud aren't looking profitable? lol.


Probably not for house growers. To be profitable it needs to be on a larger scale I guess monsanto will take over soon. In the close future it would take the same amount of money to grow indoors than buying from from shop. I'd say 5 years. So right now if you can't be a big player or a top shelf connoisseur grower. Doing business might not have any long term benefits. Just like the gold rush only the top 5% made money. That's why these other guys who are making systems and lights for the gold rush are smart. Safe and legal plus huge profit margins on over priced equipment for people thinking they will be millionaires from a room grow.


----------



## ScarletSmith (Jun 11, 2018)

Selling to dispensary in the form of medical marijuana is legal some places but not all over the world its treat as same.


----------

